# November & January Traning Dates



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

January 13, 2005 
Fast Action Control Techniques (FACT)

Leverett, MA PD, 10am-2pm
Cost: $40
POSA is hosting (not providing) this FACT seminar by veteran MA PO George Vranos. George will cover techniques for both actively resisting and combative subjects, going beyond the academy basics. These techniques are those that George uses every day on the job. George Vranos is a 16 year veteran patrol officer with an extensive background in the realistic martial disciplines. Checks should be made out to George Vranos and brought to the seminar. Check out George's website at http://www.factvideos.com.

-----------

POSA Training Dates
http://www.posai.org/

January 6, 2005
Police Officers Flying Armed

Smith & Wesson Academy, Springfield, MA, 10-11:30am
Cost: Free
To register, contact: [email protected]

November 11, 2004
Tactical Knife Skills for Law Enforcement

Northboro, MA PD, 10am-1or 2 pm
Cost: Free
To register, contact: [email protected]


----------

